# DIY Center Channel stand



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I needed a stand for my center channel to sit on, in my garage conversion...I found an old Ikea night stand, but it was too tall and too deep...So, I cut 2" off the legs, then cut the table top in half (long ways)...I then primed and painted everything a flat black...It turned out great and the size was spot on!!!..Total cost was $13!!! ($8 for the night stand and $5 worth of primer and paint)


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That's a great outcome at a bargain price!
Well done. :T


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks alot!!


----------

